# Price check on S&W 1911 45acp



## salty444 (Nov 30, 2007)

I am looking to see how much a 1911 45ACP SS with the crimson trace laser grip would sell for used. It has 50 rounds through it with no handling marks, scratches etc..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can go over here and see what they might be selling for.
http://www.gunbroker.com/
Or Here.
http://www.gunsamerica.com/
Good luck.


----------

